# Britax marathon vs boulevard



## AUvetmom (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm looking into a second carseat for us. We currently have a britax boulevard which I love. The marathon is about $30 cheaper and wasn't sure what the difference is. Anyone have experience with the marathon? Thanks!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

It doesn't have the headwing things the blvd has.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I just wanted to post a warning that, while excellent seats, Britaxes are outgrown relatively early rear-facing compared to other same-cost carseats. If you have a child under the 30th percentile for height (and torso size) they're WONDERFUL (I've owned many) but for taller or longer torsoed kids there are other safer options available.


----------



## thispathisme (Jan 21, 2013)

Agreeing with Tiredx2. DS just turned forward facing in the Britax in his dad's car but still has a looong way to go in my car so remains rear facing in a Graco my ride 65. I wish we'd bought the Graco first. DS is going on 3 yo.


----------

